# PID temperature



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I tend to use light/medium roasts and I've got mine (Gaggia Classic) set at 95.

Where do you set yours?

Cheers


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Mine's is set at 93. I don't tend to change it for different beans but some do.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

GCGlasgow said:


> Mine's is set at 93. I don't tend to change it for different beans but some do.


Thanks, I have mine a little higher as I read that you can use higher temps for lighter roasted beans but I saw a vid the other day where someone had one set to 98 (which I thought was really high) so I thought I'd see what others did!

Thanks again


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

I have read threads that have stated that auber have said that the boiler casing temp is actually 7 deg hotter than the actual water temp, I have done a experiment and found that with the steam valve open the boiling point (ie when steam starts to appear from steam wand) on my setup is at a PID setting of around 105C therefore I have mine set for 99C assuming that it will give a actual water temp of 94C.

This will also be lower towards the end of the shot as cold water is introduced into the boiler.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

ken0062 said:


> I have read threads that have stated that auber have said that the boiler casing temp is actually 7 deg hotter than the actual water temp, I have done a experiment and found that with the steam valve open the boiling point (ie when steam starts to appear from steam wand) on my setup is at a PID setting of around 105C therefore I have mine set for 99C assuming that it will give a actual water temp of 94C.
> 
> This will also be lower towards the end of the shot as cold water is introduced into the boiler.


Thanks Ken, I actually have my PID offset by 8 degrees to compensate but thanks for the heads up anyway!


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> Thanks Ken, I actually have my PID offset by 8 degrees to compensate but thanks for the heads up anyway!


Ah so this explains the different variations in settings, some people have PID reading set to actual boiler temp and others are set up to compensate for temperature difference.


----------

